# Why Do You Need to Clean Your Wood Fireplace Regularly?



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Your wood burning fireplace needs to be serviced and cleaned regularly to ensure that the toxic and unhealthy fumes that are produced by burning wood or wood products are removed from the home. It is important for your health and safety to get your wood burning fireplace cleaned and inspected annually. :thumbsup:


----------

